# JunkieXL Desert Dystopian Sample Pack



## Daniel James (Feb 4, 2019)

I did a quick overview of Junkie_XL’s new Desert Dystopian sample pack. I host the samples in Project Chaos for my own use, so thats how its presented. Hope you enjoy!



-DJ


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 4, 2019)

Some nice inspiration there mate, thanks. 
I love sounds.com as a 21st century “crate digger” for unusual loops and sounds.
Much more fun than simply buying another sample library.


----------



## Harry (Feb 4, 2019)

Interesting to see how you can quickly manipulate those loops. Quick question : what was your process in checking that the loops were 4 bars or not, and if not, in making them into 4 bar loops? In Cubase you can import the loops into an audio track, and then can extend them (duplicate them) quickly into 4 bars, then bounce down to a new .wav file. Not sure if that is the optimal way, its just what came to mind ...

Also when you said you imported the (4 bar) loops and "set up the loop points so they should be in time" - what did you mean there by "setting up loop points" - shouldn't a 4 bar loop be automatically in time?


----------

